# Paint protection film ? Paintshield etc



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place in Scotland that does this and has a good reputation ? Has anyone had it done before and where ? 

I am looking to get the RS done, fully protected before winter. 


Also, can anyone recommend a place that does underseal ? 


Cheers
Alistair


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

contact clyde wraps in glasgow and ask if they have the clear film


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Defendall in Ratho / Perth areas. Think the guy is gary patterson - he now also sells Morgans of all things! 

had my TT done 2 years ago and the film isn't tatty yet. It has taken a few for the paint in that time and you can see the impact on the film but the paint looks okay underneath.

I would say though that the film does mark easily - it doesnt necesarily haze up but if you like detailing then it wont 'polish up' like the rest of the bodywork. You can however apply wax to it - it just becomes annoying at the edges where you can get wax building up over time.

However it is better than paint chips - especially on expensive paint finishes such as the lime green on the RS for instance.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Defendall in Ratho / Perth areas. Think the guy is gary patterson - he now also sells Morgans of all things!
> 
> had my TT done 2 years ago and the film isn't tatty yet. It has taken a few for the paint in that time and you can see the impact on the film but the paint looks okay underneath.
> 
> ...


This is where my dad just had his RS done, and a top job they did too - highly recommended! :thumb:

And it's Russel Patterson mate, not Gary


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> This is where my dad just had his RS done, and a top job they did too - highly recommended! :thumb:
> 
> And it's Russel Patterson mate, not Gary


Yes thought I'd got the name wrong that's why I said think :lol:

ta!


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but been looking into getting this done. Anyone available to do it up Aberdeenshire way?

My car has recently had a full paint job as I wasn't happy with a few areas. It was recommended to by the tuner that I use to get some paint protection done but after seeing the quote of nearly double the paint job I'm inclined just to leave it!
I need to go pick the car up from down Leeds way so I could possibly drop it off at Defendall on the way back up the road.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A decent quality paint protection film installation won't be cheap,usually about the same price as a good quality front end respray to remove stone chips which would always be my choice as the films detract from the overall appearance of the paintwork in 99% of cases. In saying that,i have made and applied my own small pieces to my GT3 to stop chips on the side skirts and arch lips etc and it was pretty straight forward. 

As for someone in the Aberdeen area,you'll be hard pushed to find anyone that does it. We've just recently had a company fit a full front end kit to a Ferrari 458 but it was one of their last jobs as they no longer offer the service.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> A decent quality paint protection film installation won't be cheap,usually about the same price as a good quality front end respray to remove stone chips which would always be my choice as the films detract from the overall appearance of the paintwork in 99% of cases. In saying that,i have made and applied my own small pieces to my GT3 to stop chips on the side skirts and arch lips etc and it was pretty straight forward.
> 
> As for someone in the Aberdeen area,you'll be hard pushed to find anyone that does it. We've just recently had a company fit a full front end kit to a Ferrari 458 but it was one of their last jobs as they no longer offer the service.


Hi Clark, Thanks for the reply. You know the car in question as it was in your place getting a protection detail done a couple of months back (Black Evo X).

If it will make the appearance of the paint a bit different then I'm not sure if I will bother then. It had a lot of stone chips on the rear doors, Bonnet and bumpers so it was decided to just spray the lot minus the roof and boot.

I spoke to the guys listed above in Perth area and they are going to look into getting me a price. For the cost of it, I said I would be better off getting it painted every two years or so depending how bad it ends up.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

michty_me said:


> Hi Clark, Thanks for the reply. You know the car in question as it was in your place getting a protection detail done a couple of months back (Black Evo X).
> 
> If it will make the appearance of the paint a bit different then I'm not sure if I will bother then. It had a lot of stone chips on the rear doors, Bonnet and bumpers so it was decided to just spray the lot minus the roof and boot.
> 
> I spoke to the guys listed above in Perth area and they are going to look into getting me a price. For the cost of it, I said I would be better off getting it painted every two years or so depending how bad it ends up.


That's always been my argument. As long as you don't tailgate people on a daily basis then stone chips can be kept to a minimum and then a front end respray every few years freshens everything up nicely. Some of the more recent films are very good quality but still seem to be prone to etching (such as bug splatter in summer time) and you just can't beat nicely machined paintwork over film


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> That's always been my argument. As long as you don't tailgate people on a daily basis then stone chips can be kept to a minimum and then a front end respray every few years freshens everything up nicely. Some of the more recent films are very good quality but still seem to be prone to etching (such as bug splatter in summer time) and you just can't beat nicely machined paintwork over film


Thanks for that! I was really trying to justify it to myself after hearing how good it was. Think I'll just stick to the fresh paint as I first thought.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

neowraps paisley


----------

